# mackbookpro=>aplecare=> retour c'est pareil



## I2R (23 Décembre 2006)

bonjour

d'abord félicitation pour ce forum que j'ai pas mal lu pendant des mois et qui m'a fait pencher pour un mac aprés des années sur pc

donc voila comme pas mal de posseseur de makbook pro core duo j'ai eu des problémes de ventilos bruyants (comme un bruit de frotement , de crecelle qui s'emplifie avec la vitesse) 

je l'ai donc envoyé chez aplecare (il l'ont gardé 1mois et demi ) => changement de la carte mére et ........... j'ai toujours le méme bruit aussi desagreable 
je suis assez ecoeuré que ce sav n'essaye méme pas avant de renvoyer car là c'est flagrant le bruit est toujours là , a croire qu'ils ont mis une carte mére neuve avec le méme defaut hardware  !! c'est de la folie

j'ai pu comparé avec un ami qui a un mackbook pro core2duo et là c'est top on entend qu'une ventilation normale méme a haut régime

a votre avis que dois je faire ?

en vous remerciant

@+ jf


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (23 Décembre 2006)

Cher I2R,

  j'ai déjà eu ce type de problème pendant 5 mois avec mon iBook. A chaque retour le problème était identique (pb de carte mère). Un vrai fiasco. C'était il y a deux ans. Depuis, j'ai un Powerbook et j'ai acheté hier la prolongation de garantie à 450 euros (à crédit cela fait 10 euros de plus) en priant de ne pas avoir le même type de problème mais en priant presque d'avoir un jour une panne pour rentabiliser Applecare!

  Pour la réparation de l'iBook, j'étais passé via Aldorande (Paris-République), une équipe hyper sympathique mais hautement incompétente sur le suivi. L'équipe d'Espace Mac (déstockage, vers Nation) m'a expliqué qu'il valait mieux faire à travers eux et c'est vrai qu'ils avaient un contact sur place (je ne sais pas où) qui a fait accélérer les choses pour une réparation rapide.
  A l'époque, je n'étais pas assez doué en sauvegarde et cela m'a privé de la promotion électronique via mon répertoire de la troupe sur ma pièce de théâtre. Je le rumine encore...
   Pour résumé, essaye d'avoir le maximum de contacts dans une boutique Apple pour qu'ils relancent ou s'impliquent...

   A part ça, bienvenu dans le monde Apple, en plus du design, c'est vrai que pour toutes les sympathies gagnées dans le TGV ou au café, je ne suis pas près de revenir au PC.

    Bien à toi,
      Patrick


----------



## erictolbiac (28 Avril 2010)

Patrick L'Eponge a dit:


> Cher I2R,
> 
> j'ai déjà eu ce type de problème pendant 5 mois avec mon iBook. A chaque retour le problème était identique (pb de carte mère). Un vrai fiasco. C'était il y a deux ans. Depuis, j'ai un Powerbook et j'ai acheté hier la prolongation de garantie à 450 euros (à crédit cela fait 10 euros de plus) en priant de ne pas avoir le même type de problème mais en priant presque d'avoir un jour une panne pour rentabiliser Applecare!
> 
> ...


J'ai eu de gros problemes avec ALdorande, ils sont d'une malhonnêteté révoltante (frais cachés, diagnostique mensongé, refus de restitution de machine suite a rejet d'un devis...)
Aldorande = piege


----------

